# We warned you cigar boys!



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

"Ride of the Valkyries" by R. Wagner
What would kick off a bombed CD better than this iconic tune? We love the smell of napalm in the morning, stogie boys!

"Dies Irae" by G. Verdi
Who says opera is boring? This intense piece provides an excellent musical catharsis for your hectic day before you ease into your relaxing pipe experience.

"Ride of the Rohirrim" by H. Shore
Lord of the Rings fans may recognize this one. A nice Celtic feel, it channels the inner pipe smoker in everyone. Pretend for a while that you're enjoying a churchwarden instead.

"End of all Things" by H. Shore
Another Lord of the Rings favorite. A clear voice ends the musical catharsis.

"Pavane pour une Infante Defunte" by M. Ravel
Translated as 'Processional for a Dead Princess,' this calming song further relaxes the listener.

"Moonlight Sonata" by L. Beethoven
A classic piano piece of unparalleled serenity.

"Gymnopedie" by E. Satie
An exceedingly simple song to provide a soundtrack for deep thought.

"Ave Maria" as performed by A. Bocelli
An iconic piece sung by an iconic voice. Triumphant, to wake you from your introspective.

"Hungarian Rhapsody in C# Minor" by F. Liszt
Long, but don't give up on it. It ends with a cheerful jig to light your dottle to. Revitalizing, it is a wonderful tune to end your pipe with.


In all, the CD is just over 40 minutes. The perfect length for your pipe. Put it on, sit back, and let your inner philosopher take over!


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

And if you somehow suspect you have incoming, Tocatta and fugue in D-minor seems fitting while waiting.
Bach, Toccata and Fugue in D minor, organ - YouTube


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

where's my popcorn?

opcorn:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

"I think it is well also for the man in the street to realise that there is no power on earth that can protect him from being bombed. Whatever people may tell him, the bomber will always get through." ~ Sir Stanley Baldwin, before British Parliament, 10 November 1932


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Uh oh !!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow! A lot more theatrical and cerebral than the usual cigar bomb - that's all that came to mind....


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

What? No 1812 Overture?


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I dig it! Not skeered but it is original!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Careful we hit back....and hard

For Those About To Rock (We Salute You) - YouTube


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

9505 5000 3262 2058 0001 38

Oops..... Damn....... Did I drop that there????


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

This cold is kicking my butt **Cough** **Cough** **9505 5000 3262 2058 0000 91** **Cough**


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

double tap!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Ouch..... stubbed my darn toe...... what's this? Let me pick this up..... 9505 5000 3262 2058 0001 21


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

yikes


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well I'll be..... there it goes again....... 9505 5000 3262 2058 0001 14 darn toe......


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Surely that must be all of them. :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

You would think huh Tom?

Owww Damn lookie here....... 9505 5000 3262 2058 0001 07


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok...maybe just a little skeered


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I think Hannibal needs bigger breathing slots in his mask, clearly not getting enough oxygen. !! Your a beast dude !!!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Clearly the antipsychotics are not working... Should be fun to watch though! :boom:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Clearly the antipsychotics are not working... Should be fun to watch though! :boom:


+1 subscribed and popcorn ordered


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Clearly the antipsychotics are not working... Should be fun to watch though! :boom:


Clearly!!

Yes indeed it should be fun!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Geez Jeff... Cant imagine what you would do if you were feeling good. :dunno: I've been under the weather too and I can't muster up the energy to even smoke! ipe:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Hope you get to feeling better Shawn!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks like 4 of them will be landing tomorrow and one on Thursday.....


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I just noticed something on my profile...

"The last 10 visitor(s) to this page were: caputofj, David_ESM, Desertlifter, *Hannibal*, HugSeal, HWiebe, Max_Power, neil, nikonnut, Schmitty"

You better not be up to any funny business, Jeff! :behindsofa:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

What's the matter, Josh? You think you did something to deserve utter destruction?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> What's the matter, Josh? You think you did something to deserve utter destruction?


NEVER! I'm TOTALLY innocent!!! Ok... so I may have slightly destroyed a few people.... But Jeff wasn't one of them so I'm safe right? Right??? :bolt:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Interesting logic.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> I just noticed something on my profile...
> 
> "The last 10 visitor(s) to this page were: caputofj, David_ESM, Desertlifter, *Hannibal*, HugSeal, HWiebe, Max_Power, neil, nikonnut, Schmitty"
> 
> You better not be up to any funny business, Jeff! :behindsofa:


heyyyyyyy.....now ya mention it, my old ZK brother Jeff has been hangin' around my personal page, too.....now, Jeff, I know you've been hangin' here on the allegedly more civilized side these days, but if you're planning to attack little old me, then I'm afraid all your new found civility is just gonna have to go out the window, cuz I'm gonna destroy you like the savage cigar bomber that I am.

us cigar guys may lack your savoir fair and panache and stuff, but we make up for it in sheer brutality.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

You guys really shouldn't look too much at who's viewing your profile page. It'll only make you paranoid.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> I just noticed something on my profile...
> 
> "The last 10 visitor(s) to this page were: caputofj, David_ESM, Desertlifter, *Hannibal*, HugSeal, HWiebe, Max_Power, neil, nikonnut, Schmitty"
> 
> You better not be up to any funny business, Jeff! :behindsofa:





AStateJB said:


> NEVER! I'm TOTALLY innocent!!! Ok... so I may have slightly destroyed a few people.... But Jeff wasn't one of them so I'm safe right? Right??? :bolt:


Funny Business?? Me funny business??? Well I never......... :noidea:



ouirknotamuzd said:


> heyyyyyyy.....now ya mention it, my old ZK brother Jeff has been hangin' around my personal page, too.....now, Jeff, I know you've been hangin' here on the allegedly more civilized side these days, but if you're planning to attack little old me, then I'm afraid all your new found civility is just gonna have to go out the window, cuz I'm gonna destroy you like the savage cigar bomber that I am.
> 
> us cigar guys may lack your savoir fair and panache and stuff, but we make up for it in sheer brutality.


Just merely keeping tabs on my former Brothers... :hmm:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> You guys really shouldn't look too much at who's viewing your profile page. It'll only make you paranoid.


it's only paranoia if you're wrong, Sir..otherwise, it's intuition


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Tomorrow's going to be a really good day!!!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Subbed....


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> Tomorrow's going to be a really good day!!!


Amen. And again, amen.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Huh, looks like they all might get delivered today. Heads up.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> Huh, looks like they all might get delivered today. Heads up.


yup....and a certain little freakin' rodent just got pipe bombed....this should be funny

nicely done, Jeff...it'll be interesting to see how the mouse retaliates, cuz it's never an "if" with him.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Dam you guys !!!!! Apparently i was on the radar !!!! Going to pick up my son at school, cant wait to get home and post pics, The Box smells FN Amazing !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Subscribed!!!! eep:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Dam you guys !!!!! Apparently i was on the radar !!!! Going to pick up my son at school, cant wait to get home and post pics, The Box smells FN Amazing !!!!!!!!!


ahahahahaha....what? it was funny


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Dam you guys !!!!! Apparently i was on the radar !!!! Going to pick up my son at school, cant wait to get home and post pics, The Box smells FN Amazing !!!!!!!!!


just remember, Keith....just cuz the box smells amazing doesn't mean you smoke that, tooound:ound:ound:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> just remember, Keith....just cuz the box smells amazing doesn't mean you smoke that, tooound:ound:ound:


Nothing like the smell of a good box ! :nod:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Well they got me too! I could smell the baccy as soon as I opened my mailbox!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-tobacco-bombs/307006-dft-claims-another-victim.html#post3516603


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Glad to see they are landing as planned!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I know of 3 landing.... where's the other two????


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Ya son of a guns...I had to fight the postal worker for it...she said it smelled yummy!

Check it out...http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-tobacco-bombs/307026-finally-pipe-bomb-ira-cant-claim.html


----------

